# put out a swarm trap



## awm (Apr 21, 2014)

wouldn't it be great if it was that simple.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Patients!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

They won't care if the comb is wonky. 25 feet may be a little close but the bees don't read books and have gone into swarm traps/empty hives sitting on the ground, right next to another hive.

It's like fishing, they don't bite while you're watching. You look away, then you look back, and one is on the line.

Good luck.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I had one swarm 25 ft from my hives last year and another in a tall tree 30ft away. One absconded and went in a nuc the same 25 feet later that year. Never figured out why they moved from one hive to another, but she was crazy anyway. I would pop the lid and she would take off flying. She ended up swimming in an alcohol bath. 

Sometimes they will go into a trap a short ways away.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

good deal. I was joking about thinking they would move in that fast. I think im a little early anyway. its a new box so it sitting out aint gonna do anything but help. the empty frames are older than me and im 37. 

should I close the entrance any?


----------

